# Not Enough Pepper Jack with Q-View



## BandCollector (Jan 15, 2016)

Decided that I didn't smoke enough Pepper Jack the last time I smoked cheese and since it was still on sale....Why not increase the stock!













IMG_0722.jpg



__ BandCollector
__ Jan 15, 2016






Waiting for the smoker to do its thing!













IMG_0723.jpg



__ BandCollector
__ Jan 15, 2016






Pitmaster pellets into the microwave for a minute...Stir...And repeat!













IMG_0724.jpg



__ BandCollector
__ Jan 15, 2016






Amaze-n Tube Smoker fired up and almost ready.













IMG_0725.jpg



__ BandCollector
__ Jan 15, 2016






They look kind of happy sitting in there waiting.













IMG_0728.jpg



__ BandCollector
__ Jan 15, 2016






In the Mini for two hours...Swimming in luxurious  smokey goodness wishing it was baseball season.













IMG_0731.jpg



__ BandCollector
__ Jan 15, 2016






Finished, resting, and waiting to be vacuum packed to join their buddies in the beer/cheese Mini fridge to age gracefully. 













IMG_0732.jpg



__ BandCollector
__ Jan 15, 2016






Keep on smoking everyone!

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2016)

Looks awesome John. Great color on the cheese.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 15, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks awesome John. Great color on the cheese.


Thanks Al.  Always fun smoking cheese.


----------



## mowin (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice looking pepper jack. I used to work for Heluva good cheese yrs ago. I was sick of cheese back than. But now that I'm addicted to smoked cheese, I almost wish I still worked there..


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks mowin...Always liked that brand.

Keep Smoking Everyone,

John


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 15, 2016)

That looks great!  Pepper jack is one of my favorite smok s cheeses


----------



## b-one (Jan 15, 2016)

Looks great, how does it compare to other brands? I've only ever got there chip dip never seen there cheese around here.


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 16, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looks great, how does it compare to other brands? I've only ever got there chip dip never seen there cheese around here.


b-one,

I don't remember exactly when HeluvaGood started marketing its cheeses here in Pittsburgh but I do remember that it was long enough ago that it was shocking to hear the name advertised on TV!  LOL.

Actually their cheeses are pretty good compared to many commercial brands. 

John


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 16, 2016)

mowin said:


> Nice looking pepper jack. I used to work for Heluva good cheese yrs ago. I was sick of cheese back than. But now that I'm addicted to smoked cheese, I almost wish I still worked there..


Wish I worked there too!  Thanks for the kind words.

John


----------



## driedstick (Jan 20, 2016)

BC That looks great and some nice color to it,,, I have Todds new expanding tube smoker,,, no more nuking pellets just light and smoke works awesome

A full smoker is a happy smoker - stay happy happy happy 

DS


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 20, 2016)

driedstick said:


> BC That looks great and some nice color to it,,, I have Todds new expanding tube smoker,,, no more nuking pellets just light and smoke works awesome
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker - stay happy happy happy
> 
> DS


DS,

I find that I have much more success with the tube smoker as well.  I nuke out of habit and find it is just more peace of mind than anything else.

Thanks for the kind words,

Keep on Smoking,

John


----------

